# POSSIBLE EDGE HARD DRIVE REPLACEMENTS



## bricco (Mar 28, 2008)

I purchased a 500 GB Edge for OTA, which I immediately want to upgrade. The ST2000vt000 seems like a difficult drive to find. Any other options? 1 TB would be sufficient, as well.


----------



## johnbrown44 (May 11, 2015)

I used a Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB 2.5" CMR drive. It was $50 shipped from goharddrive.com, but I see NLA from them. Formatted and was up and running in ~20 mins. Ended up putting it in a Roamio acquired a month later. No issues yet, only running for ~2 mos. so far. I now use the 4 tuner OTA Roamio as the main "server" for my 2 Edges. May upgrade to 3TB WD Red+ in future.


----------



## bricco (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you for the response. Yes, gohardrive.com has it. Was the 9.5 mm small enough to close with the cage and cover?


----------



## johnbrown44 (May 11, 2015)

No, too thick. I left cage off and didn't snap lid down tight in that corner, or put the screws back in.

But as I mentioned, that drive is now in the Roamio, and the Edge has it's original drive installed.


----------

